# Avete mai acquistato su online store?



## Milo (7 Febbraio 2020)

È un sito internet che vende elettrodomestici e ho visto una bella offerta su una tv, non lo conosco e sono dubbioso ma in giro vedo tante recensioni del sito e tutte buone.

Qualcuno ha mai acquistato tramite loro? Qualche rassicurazione?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> È un sito internet che vende elettrodomestici e ho visto una bella offerta su una tv, non lo conosco e sono dubbioso ma in giro vedo tante recensioni del sito e tutte buone.
> 
> Qualcuno ha mai acquistato tramite loro? Qualche rassicurazione?



Eccomi, io acquisto solo Online. 
Ultimamente acquisto anche molto da Amazon. Di che store si tratta ? ( no link solo nome )


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> È un sito internet che vende elettrodomestici e ho visto una bella offerta su una tv, non lo conosco e sono dubbioso ma in giro vedo tante recensioni del sito e tutte buone.
> 
> Qualcuno ha mai acquistato tramite loro? Qualche rassicurazione?



vado a memoria... penso proprio di si. il nome non mi è nuovo.

comunque se cerchi su google online store truffa e non trovi niente, e nel loro sito internet hanno un numero di telefono e un luogo, vai tranquillo.


----------



## Milo (7 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Eccomi, io acquisto solo Online.
> Ultimamente acquisto anche molto da Amazon. Di che store si tratta ? ( no link solo nome )



Si chiama proprio onlinestore e non l’avevo mai sentito anche se le recensioni in giro ci sono.

Di norma acquisto anch’io on Line, ma su siti conosciuti come Amazon o ePRICE, di questo che non conosco non so se fidarmi, dovrei acquistare una tv


----------



## Milo (7 Febbraio 2020)

Il luogo c’è e le recensioni on Line sul sito sono ok, ma una tv non è comunque rischiosa?


----------



## MarcoG (7 Febbraio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> È un sito internet che vende elettrodomestici e ho visto una bella offerta su una tv, non lo conosco e sono dubbioso ma in giro vedo tante recensioni del sito e tutte buone.
> 
> Qualcuno ha mai acquistato tramite loro? Qualche rassicurazione?



Ho comprato da loro, qualche anno fa, un impianto di casse per il mio home theater, sui 2000 euro. Tutto ok, 5 giorni per la consegna. 
Ovviamente una rondine non fa primavera, ma dal mio punto di vista è affidabile.
Quando hai dubbi, paga paypal e problema risolto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Il luogo c’è e le recensioni on Line sul sito sono ok, ma una tv non è comunque rischiosa?



no, io l'ho presa a napoli una volta, 1500 euro invece di 3400... ho detto rischio!

tutto bene.


----------



## Milo (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no, io l'ho presa a napoli una volta, 1500 euro invece di 3400... ho detto rischio!
> 
> tutto bene.



In pratica è la stessa cosa che vorrei fare io, garanzie e manuali sono comunque italiani?


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Il luogo c’è e le recensioni on Line sul sito sono ok, ma una tv non è comunque rischiosa?



Pensare che andare in un luogo fisico come Unieuro, Mediaworld etc etc sia meno rischioso è una fiaba. Quelli se hai problemi sono per assurdo i posti più pericolosi. Se hai qualche dubbio su quel sito, e decidi di comprare, fallo con paypal, hai qualche garanzia in più. Ad ogni modo il sito non lo conosco, non ti saprei dire, ma se l'offerta è veramente ottima per me buttati, un sito serio lo senti anche a naso secondo me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> In pratica è la stessa cosa che vorrei fare io, garanzie e manuali sono comunque italiani?



qualsiasi cosa abbia mai comprato su internet, e ne ho prese, è come comprata in negozio.
informati che la tv sia garanzia ITALIA e non EUROPA. ma queste sono cose che devi fare anche in negozio...
se è una marca famosa tipo samsung per dire la guida in ita c'è per forza...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pensare che andare in un luogo fisico come Unieuro, Mediaworld etc etc sia meno rischioso è una fiaba. Quelli se hai problemi sono per assurdo i posti più pericolosi. Se hai qualche dubbio su quel sito, e decidi di comprare, fallo con paypal, hai qualche garanzia in più. Ad ogni modo il sito non lo conosco, non ti saprei dire, ma se l'offerta è veramente ottima per me buttati, un sito serio lo senti anche a naso secondo me.



è meno pericoloso per il sempolice fatto che se ci vai dentro, esiste.
solo 1 volta ho ordinato senza controllare e sono rimasto fregato, in pratica ho pagato un negozio inesistente... ma era facilmente intuibile con un po' di attenzione. sono stato comunque rimborsato dalla banca. avevo pagato con carta prepagata.


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è meno pericoloso per il sempolice fatto che se ci vai dentro, esiste.
> solo 1 volta ho ordinato senza controllare e sono rimasto fregato, in pratica ho pagato un negozio inesistente... ma era facilmente intuibile con un po' di attenzione. sono stato comunque rimborsato dalla banca. avevo pagato con carta prepagata.



Ti faccio un esempio di un negozio fisico, trovi su YT la testimonianza di un tipo che ha preso uno sportwatch della garmin, roba da 500 e passa euro...gli sballa l'altimetro, lo riporta indietro, gli sta via un mese, gli ritorna con una carta in cui avevano solo fatto il reset a fabbrica del prodotto, morale della favola tempo un giorno il tipo si ritrovava a 11000 metri di quota... era palese fosse l'altimetro rotto...

Un mio amico, prodotto simile, preso su Amazon....stesso problema...gli è arrivato un orologio nuovo prima che lui mandasse indietro un reso... 

negozio fisico (sicurezza) Vs negozio on-line (truffatori)

E' ovvio che prima di acquistare in un negozio on line è giusto informarsi bene, vedere uno storico, sentire pareri etc etc...certo è che i negozi fisici fanno leva sulla paura che ancora c'è in molti clienti aimè...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> È un sito internet che vende elettrodomestici e ho visto una bella offerta su una tv, non lo conosco e sono dubbioso ma in giro vedo tante recensioni del sito e tutte buone.
> 
> Qualcuno ha mai acquistato tramite loro? Qualche rassicurazione?



Io acquisto regolarmente su Amazon, Ebay, Eprice e Zalando, mai avuto problemi..qualche mese fa ho preso un prodotto su bytecno e anche lì a parte una spedizione lenta (ma era anche vicino a natale) zero problemi..

Se puoi pagare con sistemi tracciati (bonifico-paypal) ormai è sicuro al 100%...semmai valuta come funziona il sistema di reso perché più che le truffe (ormai risibili su siti ufficiali) il problema è se la merce arriva e non va..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Febbraio 2020)

Per acquisti costosi per me è meglio sempre rivolgersi ad amazon, anche se non hanno il prezzo più basso. L'assistenza post vendita che ti danno non ha eguali. Per due anni hai una garanzia totale di rimborso e sostituzione senza dover minacciare il venditore di cause o altro per fare valere i tuoi diritti.

Senza contare che tra due anni amazon ci sarà ancora, scontato, ma non troppo.

Mi ricordo degli stockisti che chiuse anni fa, sito dove ci comprava un sacco di gente e la merce arrivava senza problemi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Febbraio 2020)

su Trustpilot ha 21 mila recensioni questo sito, quindi non direi proprio che è una truffa. io non ho mai acquistato da questi siti comunque, con tutte le offerte da 50% e più che fanno i vari Unieuro, MediaWorld ecc.. non penso si risparmi poi tanto (se non poche decine di euro??)


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> su Trustpilot ha 21 mila recensioni questo sito, quindi non direi proprio che è una truffa. io non ho mai acquistato da questi siti comunque, con tutte le offerte da 50% e più che fanno i vari Unieuro, MediaWorld ecc.. non penso si risparmi poi tanto (se non poche decine di euro??)



sono limitate ad alcuni modelli spesso. se te vuoi QUEL tipo di tv o cellulare ecc. online la trovi quasi sempre con un 30% in meno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Febbraio 2020)

Io presi il PC assemblato con componenti scelti da me, da un'azienda che fallì pochi mesi dopo, E-key se ricordo bene.

Altro ordine importante un treno di gomme, circa 500 neuri, anche questa un'azienda campana. Non lo rifarei perchè piuttosto che risparmiare qualcosa, rischiando, è meglio fidelizzarsi un gommista, che se deve solo montartele è meno prone a farti degli sconti. Magari individui le gomme che vuoi e le fai ordinare a lui.

In genere preferisco Ebay ad Amazon: da venditori con migliaia di feedback e alte percentuali positive puoi comprare tranquillo.


----------



## Milo (18 Febbraio 2020)

Vi aggiorno, alla fine ho comprato la tv su online store e dopo 8 giorni mi è arrivata, perfetta e senza nessun problema. Menomale!!


----------

